# Need holster help.



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm planning on using my M&P 9 in an upcoming IDPA match. (my first one) And I have no idea how to pick a holster for this.

Can anyone make some suggestions? Oh, I'm a southpaw btw.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Try the CompTac kydex belt holster.

http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=66&osCsid=616905fed036cf992587738110145585


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a lefty too. All I can say is look around. Find some good leather I will say that. Figure out what style you want/need...Inside the waist band outside etc. Galco has some good o ones. I went o a couple websites that sell to LEO looking and found a few that I like.
http://www.copquest.com/
Is a pretty good site to look around.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll check them out.


----------



## grizzly6626 (Oct 25, 2008)

Almightyzappa said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll check them out.


Give Desantis holsters a ring, that is where I just bought a concealement holster for my sigma, they should have what you want and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*holster*

I had a kydex IWB holster from rmholsters.com $55 for my G23. I don't have the glock anymore. I now have a M&P40 and ordered a Don Hume IWB $35 on gunnersalley.com. Try those...


----------

